# Preventing Slush/Snow on the Dish??



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

First snow with an HD dish (Genie system). Slushy very heavy snow. Must have a buildup on the dish since no signal this morning. 

Is there a safe way to prevent snow/slush/ice buildup? i.e. silicone spray? 

I've only had this problem once in over 17 yrs (on an SD 18" oval dish). Is the larger HD dish more susceptible to snow/slush/ice buildup?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

WalkGood said:


> First snow with an HD dish (Genie system). Slushy very heavy snow. Must have a buildup on the dish since no signal this morning.
> 
> Is there a safe way to prevent snow/slush/ice buildup? i.e. silicone spray?
> 
> I've only had this problem once in over 17 yrs (on an SD 18" oval dish). Is the larger HD dish more susceptible to snow/slush/ice buildup?


The larger dish is more likely to lose the signal because of the fact that it is getting an HD signal vs your old dish getting an SD signal.
Have you tried tuning to an SD version of the channel you are trying to watch ?

Yes, just my opinion, I think the larger dish with the more surface area is likely to allow the snow to get thicker than on the smaller dish.

If the dish is not too far from the ground or would be close by taking a couple of steps up a ladder, many have reported that they use a Super Soaker water gun to clear off the snow from their dishes.
They also make a heater that is designed for the dish that keeps the snow off them. Check places like Solid Signal, etc.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

WalkGood said:


> First snow with an HD dish (Genie system). Slushy very heavy snow. Must have a buildup on the dish since no signal this morning.
> 
> Is there a safe way to prevent snow/slush/ice buildup? i.e. silicone spray?
> 
> I've only had this problem once in over 17 yrs (on an SD 18" oval dish). Is the larger HD dish more susceptible to snow/slush/ice buildup?


See this post.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/216216-dish-heater-does-the-job/


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

A dish heater works, but I'd try a product like RainX first. Don't use PAM or any vegetable based product as you will likely get a gummy residue on the dish which could make the situation worse.


----------



## tworivers1 (Aug 28, 2008)

I use Snow Jet by MDI products www.mo-deck.com bought it at home depot been using it for 2 years now no problems yet. I live in Northern Michigan and get lots of snow. There is that occasional storm where you get the heavy wet snow and still have to break out the broom but all in all it works great also use it on my snow blower keeps the chute clean.


Lets see heater $139,+ electric Bill+ electric outlet install to my dish 50 ft. from house $300-400. Silicone spray $8 I'm going with silicone spray.

Try the spray put several coats on let it dry then reapply see how it works. Be careful on the ladder.


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

It's not likely that I'd be installing a dish heater before the next storm coming in 2 days. 

I read about these , "bags"??, that go over the dish? Sounds like a shower cap type thing? Makes a flat surface over the concave dish so tha the snow slides off? I have no idea if that degrades or blocks the incoming signal in anyway. 

At this point I'd be able to spray something like silicone spray on the dish, from a ladder. Dish at gable edge of roof approx 14 ft from ground.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I tried all the sprays and wax to keep the snow off my dish but the only thing that really works in the Hot Shot dish heater. Mine has been installed now for about 5 years and it works perfectly. I undid the 4 bolts that hold the dish to its bracket, took the dish inside and installed heater to the back of the dish. Removing just those 4 bolts has no effect of dish alignment or LNB alignment.


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

Does that heater draw current all the time? If so do you manually turn it on & off as needed?


----------



## GTS (Mar 4, 2007)

It has a built in thermostat -


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

WalkGood said:


> Does that heater draw current all the time? If so do you manually turn it on & off as needed?


The one I have is manual. I plug it in when necessary.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Seems like a thermostat would be pretty wasteful in the northern third of the US. Why do I want to pay for keeping my dish at 32 degrees during a two week cold snap when there's no snow? In warmer climates where it rarely dips below freezing it makes more sense, though they can probably just wait a few hours and the snow will slide off.

It must have something to do with dish placement, because I've never had a snow/ice outage and this is my 10th winter with Directv.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks like the first to market a IoT 'smart' dish heater will make a killing.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Drucifer said:


> Looks like the first to market a IoT 'smart' dish heater will make a killing.


It is not hard to make it able to sense snow/ice accumulation, and doing so would be cheaper than adding a pointless marketing buzzword from having it talk to a weather station to tell when it is snowing outside. 98% of IoT products/ideas I've seen are solutions looking for problems 

But even that isn't really necessary, as it probably isn't a big deal leaving it on all the time after all. I looked it up - at 10c/kwh a HotShot runs about $2.50/week. With a thermostat alone there are few places where you'd hit even $20 a winter, add a moisture sensor and it costs less than a Starbucks per winter unless you live in Buffalo.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> But even that isn't really necessary, as it probably isn't a big deal leaving it on all the time after all. I looked it up - at 10c/kwh a HotShot runs about $2.50/week. With a thermostat alone there are few places where you'd hit even $20 a winter, add a moisture sensor and it costs less than a Starbucks per winter unless you live in Buffalo.


Use X10 (or Insteon or ...) device to turn it on as needed. One time cost and essentially zero for electricity.

In Minnesota I typically run my Satellite Dish Heater - Ice Zapper for maybe a couple of hours a winter.

Don't know about current prices but the IceZapper used to be cheaper than the HotShot...


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

From Directv:



> DIRECTV Satellite Dishes are designed to prevent snow and ice accumulation on the surface of the dish. Therefore, external devices or sprays to protect the dish are not recommended.
> Extensive testing has shown that dish covers are ineffective and might cause problems with signal reception. DO NOT spray silicone, PAM or any slippery oily coating on your DIRECTV Dish. The chemicals in these substances can damage the surface, collect dust, and attract birds, which can also obstruct the signal.
> In the case of extreme wintry conditions, a dish heater can be used to prevent snow and ice accumulation on the dish. A dish heater is a peel-and-stick adhesive that holds the heating element to the front of the dish. You can purchase it online from satellitemart.com or cyberstore.com for approximately $80-$180. Note that DIRECTV technicians do not install dish heaters at this time. Please hire a professional to install the heater; DO NOT attempt to install it yourself.


Ian


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

unixguru said:


> Use X10 (or Insteon or ...) device to turn it on as needed. One time cost and essentially zero for electricity.
> 
> In Minnesota I typically run my Satellite Dish Heater - Ice Zapper for maybe a couple of hours a winter.
> Don't know about current prices but the IceZapper used to be cheaper than the HotShot...


That's the one I have. I figured if it could handle Minnesota winters, it shouldn't have a problem with NJ.  (You use yours on the Slimline dish or a round one?)


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

sangs said:


> That's the one I have. I figured if it could handle Minnesota winters, it shouldn't have a problem with NJ.  (You use yours on the Slimline dish or a round one?)


Slim.

I think it is more watts than the HotShot so is hotter.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

What about using a super soaker gun? What do you put in it, cool water with windshield wiper fluid mix?

I know you cant squirt hot water out of it, it crystallizes in mid air.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

cypherx said:


> What about using a super soaker gun? What do you put in it, cool water with windshield wiper fluid mix?
> I know you cant squirt hot water out of it, it crystallizes in mid air.


I just put warm water in mine. But it probably doesn't matter what you put in it. You aren't trying to melt the snow. You're trying to knock it off the dish and LNB with force. Typically, my biggest issue, when using a super soaker is wind. I've only needed to use it twice. But I was successful both times. I use the Water cannon type of super soaker. The research that I did before buying it (in 2010) showed that (at the time) these provided the best distance (my dish at the peak of a second story roof). I don't know if other styles have come along with more power since I bought mine. This is the one that I bought.


----------

